# Yamaha YT624EJ VS Ariens 28 Deluxe w/414cc engine



## JattMarvis (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello Folks,

First of all I am a newbie and I apologize If this is the wrong area of the forums to post this sort of thing.

I am looking for some assistance in making my decision for a snowblower purchase. I am a newbie and have been shoveling snow every year for 20+ years. Its time I had some help 

I live in Newfoundland, Canada and we get a fair amount of snow every winter.

I have narrowed down my choices between a new Yamaha YT624EJ and a new Ariens Deluxe Wheel 28 w/414cc engine. 

Any suggestions? Tips? All is appreciated!!

Regards,

Matt


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! You'll find lots of friendly opinions here on a topic like this.

Speaking for myself, I'm jealous that you have Yamaha as an option. They're awesome machines. Ariens is very highly regarded as well. 

I think your choice might be more a matter of width than machine quality; 24" vs 28" difference may not seem like much unless you have a lot of blowing to do, in which case the wider machine is going to be beneficial.


----------



## JattMarvis (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks WDB! This forum definitely seems to have a lot of great info.

I think I could manage with a 24" but do think a 28" would help. I do have a few areas to clear.

What really makes me wonder is the fact the Yamaha has 6hp. The Ariens has 12hp. I wonder if the 6hp is a little under powered.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Between the two, I'd go with the Yamaha without thinking it twice. You will not be disappointed by the quality, reliability and durability of it. In my personal opinion the only competitor to it is a Honda, and you may want to also consider the new Honda HSS724 track (with "power steering").

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Watch it in action..., and judge for yourself if it is underpowered.






The 6hp is very powerful, plus it has a resin lined chute, to throw snow far and prevent it from clogging.


----------



## JattMarvis (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks! I have been debating for most of this year and I always seem to fall back to choosing the Yamaha.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

That Yamaha can really whip it up! One thing for sure is the carb heater box works great.

Gonna be a tough decision. How available are parts and service for the Yamy, could be the deal breaker.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Matt - Welcome to the forum! I'd go with the Yamaha 7 days a week and twice on Sunday. Build quality and engineering are exceptional. One thing to consider when making your final selection is dealer location and reputation. You want your dealer close by in case you need parts or service on short notice. Let us know if go blue or orange. Good luck!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

This is the new Honda HSS724AT/ATD






:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

Beings that Yamaha is not available here, it's hard to give an educated opinion. I've heard good things about Yamaha, and Ariens has a decent rep also so that makes it harder.

If I had the decision, I'd look for dealers that have the machines onhand and see if they'd let you at least run them around the lot a little to see how they feel to you. Handlebar height and turning ability would be the first things to consider, does the machine feel right to you? Nothing worse than having to bend over while running a machine for any length of time or having to manhandle it to turn it around. If someone else may have to use it, take them along and see if they can start it and use it also. An electric starter is a definite plus IMO, never know what the future holds and the day may come when a rope breaks or you get banged up and having problems pulling a rope.

Based on reputation, I think either one would work as long as it's sized for the area you have to cover.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

JattMarvis said:


> I think I could manage with a 24" but do think a 28" would help. I do have a few areas to clear.
> 
> What really makes me wonder is the fact the Yamaha has 6hp. The Ariens has 12hp. I wonder if the 6hp is a little under powered.


Don't get too caught up with the HP rating. The Yammie is a very well engineered machine; it *will* move the snow. I had a 1990's Yamaha YS (? I think) 828 a couple of years ago; 8hp, 28" auger width. It never sounded, felt, or acted like it was even breathing hard. It had issues due to its age, but not due to its power.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

What HCBPH said, get behind both and see what it feels like to you. Handlebar height especially. Ergonomics of the control panel for yourself. What seems easier or just out of place for your own eyes. Dealer location and attitude can trump ergonomics too:wavetowel2:. Wish you good luck in the choice.


----------



## JattMarvis (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks folks, I went to the dealers and looked at each of them today. As it has been the case I am leaning towards the Yamaha. Going to sleep on it tonight and make my final decision tomorrow. 

Again I thank all of you for your responses and recommendations. They have all been valuable!

My next post will be with my final decision! 

Regards,

Matt


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Matt - Good Luck! Don't forget to bring your camera to the dealer. We're all about pictures around here. When one member gets a new toy...we all get a new toy.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Lots of good feedback so far.
First off TWO great OPTIONS!!!!
However when a few who own that Ariens do chime in..... that will They will have nothing but good things to say about it. (Especially with that monster engine!!) 
I think most folks are reverse hibernating from this site for the moment. I cannot speak for the Yami, But heard nothing but great things about it.
You may want to post the amount of rough square footage, describe it a bit? Maybe post a few pictures of your landscape ( hilly or flat?) 
Some of the folks here who have owned several can chime in with a bit more to go on! 
What's the big difference in pricing Also? Does that much affect on your decision ? 
Good luck! 
PS I am going to look at that Ariens next week! We don’t have a Yamaha Option down in the lower 48!


----------

